# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Schilfers

## rafaelo

hallo van me zelf heb ik een vette huid en gebruk af en toe cleracil om dat ik enkelt wel is een puistje heb en als je je wast met cleracil voelt je huid weer helemaal schoon net of er een laag van af komt erg fris. maar mijn vraag de laatse 2 weeken krijg ik soms witte schilfers op me huid je kan het er zo af wrijfen maar hoe zou dat komen miss minder cleracil gebruiken had er normaal nooit last van. maar heb t gevoel dat me huid nu wat te droog is? hoor graag iets bedankt

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Rafaelo,

Tja, het is ook niet zo heel erg slim om clearasil te gebruiken.
In Clearasil zit namelijk best veel alcohol, en hoewel alcohol je huid goed reinigt krijg je er wel een ontzettend droge huid van. Het is een vrij aggresief middel.

----------


## rafaelo

hmm jah maar heb soms nog wel last van puitsjes dus jah. wat m oet je anders merk wel dat het heel goed helpt

----------


## maartjemarijke

Je kunt beter emoe olie gebruiken dit werkt voor alle huidproblemen ben je én van je puistjes af én je bent van de schilfers af. Dit is een product wat niet in de winkel te koop is maar wel op internet. Google en vindt Emoe olie

----------

